# Ernsthaft? Barbie-Spielzeug wird verfilmt - erstes Bild



## AndreLinken (29. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ernsthaft? Barbie-Spielzeug wird verfilmt - erstes Bild* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ernsthaft? Barbie-Spielzeug wird verfilmt - erstes Bild*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Wamboland (29. April 2022)

Wenn "Barbie Girl" von Aqua im Film vorkommt ist das doch schon ein Hit 

K.a. was es am Ende wird, aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das es funktionieren kann. Mal auf einen Trailer warten, dann sieht man vermutlich eher was für einen Ton der Film haben wird.


----------



## Sbf93 (29. April 2022)

Mich wundert die Verwunderung über diesen Film, denn schließlich gibt es bereits dutzende Barbie-Filme.
Da war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch mal eine Realverfilmung erscheint.






						barbie — The Movie Database (TMDB)
					

The Movie Database (TMDB) is a popular, user editable database for movies and TV shows.




					www.themoviedb.org


----------



## EvilReFlex (29. April 2022)

Kann mir schon vorstellen wie der Film aussehen würde, wenn er auf Netflix kommen sollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2022)

@ Headline

Eine Verfilmung die auf Kinderspielzeug basiert... Kaum zu fassen... 😱

# Transformers 
# Masters of the Universe 
# G. I. Joe
# Lego 
# Battleship


----------



## Sbf93 (29. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...



Das offensichtlichste Beispiel hast du vergessen:
Toy Story


----------



## AgentDynamic (30. April 2022)

Und auch bei diesem Film wird hinterher die Regel 34 greifen...


----------



## MarcHammel (1. Mai 2022)

Und dann kommt alles ganz überraschend anders und der Film wird ein Drama über Essstörungen, Depressionen und festgefahrene Rollenbilder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und dann kommt alles ganz überraschend anders und der Film wird ein Drama über Essstörungen, Depressionen und festgefahrene Rollenbilder.


Nicht über plastische Chirurgie?!


----------



## MarcHammel (1. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht über plastische Chirurgie?!


Doch, natürlich. Als Resultat des gesellschaftlichen Drucks bzgl. des Aussehens und wie Frauen zu sein haben, und ihrer Depressionen unterzieht Barbie sich diversen Schönheits-Ops. Eine Zeit lang funktioniert das sogar. Augenscheinlich ist sie glücklich. Sie erkennt dann aber, dass das auch nicht hilft. Sie wird zwar erfolgreich, aber der Erfolgsdruck ist ihr zu viel. Sie nimmt Drogen, wird alkoholsüchtig und stirbt schließlich aufgrund ihrer Drogensucht und der Essstörung, an der sie schon als 12jähriges Mädchen litt und die nun wieder mit aller Macht zurückgekehrt ist. 

Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass hier im Film eine heile Welt gezeigt wird.


----------

